# I had to say goodbye to a good horse



## IlovemyArabian (Jan 8, 2022)

on Saturday at the barn I work at we had to say good bye to one of are best horses we had for 12+ years. sweet Midnight a Morgan ,friesian, pony Mix. He was the barn favorite. 

The beginning of last week we bought grain and It was spoiled we didn’t realize it until the next day,Midnight ate it and coliced really bad he's stomach got all twisted and burst witch poisoned his heart. The vet came out and had to put him down. The vet said even if Midnight had gotten colic surgery he wouldn’t have made it. he was so sick there was no way he could keep going.🥺

We will all miss him at the barn he was a good lesson horse, he Taught so many people how to jump,basic dressage, and how to sit the canter. He had such an impact on everyone’s life,everyone at the barn will miss him. We had so many good times with him.

It was hard to say goodbye to him, he had so much life left in him.
I’ve lost horses before but this one leaves a hole in my heart 😢
I love you Midnight!!💕


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss of a good horse. He'll be one that will be special to you forever.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

How traumatic! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Midnight is in a better place...carefree and running with countless others who went to soon._

My hugs for your hurting heart and missing such a sweet animal...
Your memories in days to come will keep Midnight with you.
Godspeed Midnight, run free.... 
🐴...


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry that you lost him.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

So sorry to hear. Rest in Peace Dear Midnight! He sounds like a dream horse (Morgan/Friesian mix … sigh!). 

Must have been very traumatic for whoever fed the grain or saw this happening - hope they/you have some support. 

Also it sounds like the grain was new and spoiled - if so, definitely someone should follow up with the place that sold it. Would hate for this to happen to another horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry your barn lost a favorite. It's hard to lose a horse. Can be even harder when unexpected.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear about this tragedy. It gets really hard when it's sudden along with "if only's". 
I agree that the place where the grain came from needs to be notified. I'm sure that was done though.

So many are losing their beloved horses recently and it makes sad. It just sucks to lose an animal that you have loved so much.


----------

